# Classic Tracks - Madonna - The Singles Collection - 1982 - 1986



## Guest (Aug 26, 2018)

*Classic Tracks - Madonna - The Singles Collection - (1982 - 1986)*

View attachment 107110


"Classic Tracks" represent the highest charted singles for the artist in question for the time period selected.

All chart positions are taken from the "Billboard Hot 100" except for those marked USD which are from the "Billboard US Dance Club Songs" charts.

There is *No Limit* for the number of selections allowed for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

Madonna Louise Ciccone (born August 16, 1958) is an American singer, songwriter, actress, and businesswoman.

Referred to as the "Queen of Pop" since the 1980s, Madonna is known for pushing the boundaries of songwriting in mainstream popular music, as well as imagery in music videos and on stage. She has also frequently reinvented both her music and image while maintaining autonomy within the recording industry. Besides sparking controversy, her works have been praised by music critics. Madonna is often cited as an influence by other artists.

Throughout her career Madonna has been involved in writing and producing most of her own music. Stuart Price, one of her past collaborators, said that "You don't produce Madonna, you collaborate with her. She's a really good producer herself and obviously a great writer too. She has her vision and knows how to get it."

Madonna is the wealthiest woman in the music business, with an estimated net worth between $590 million to $800 million.

She has sold more than 300 million records worldwide.

The Guinness World Records acknowledged her as the best-selling female recording artist and the fourth best-selling act of all time, behind The Beatles, Elvis Presley, and Michael Jackson.

According to the Recording Industry Association of America (RIAA), she is the best-selling female rock artist of the 20th century and the second top-selling female albums artist in the United States, with 64.5 million certified albums.

Madonna remains the highest-grossing solo touring artist of all time, with over $1.4 billion earned from her concert tours throughout her career. As of 2016, Billboard Boxscore ranked Madonna as the third highest-grossing touring act of all time, with over $1.31 billion in concert gross since 1990, behind only The Rolling Stones ($1.84 billion) and U2 ($1.67 billion).

Madonna also remains the only woman in history with two solo concerts attended by 100,000 people; her "Who's That Girl World Tour"'s concert in Parc de Sceaux, Paris, drew over 130,000 audience, while her "Girlie Show World Tour"'s concert in Maracanã Stadium, Rio de Janeiro, drew over 120,000 audience.

Madonna has also won seven Grammy Awards and twenty MTV Video Music Awards, including the 1986 Video Vanguard Award for which she became the first female recipient.

Madonna holds the record for the most number-ones on all combined Billboard charts, including twelve number-one songs on the Billboard Hot 100 and eight number-one albums on the Billboard 200.

With 46 songs topping the Dance Club Songs chart, Madonna became the artist with the most number-one songs on an active Billboard chart, pulling ahead of George Strait with 44 number-one songs on the Hot Country Songs chart.

She has also scored 38 top-ten singles on the Hot 100, more than any other artist in history.

In 2008, Billboard ranked her at number two, behind The Beatles, on the Billboard Hot 100 All-Time Top Artists, making her the most successful solo artist in the chart's history.

In 2016, the magazine listed her as the Greatest Dance Club Songs Artist of All Time.

Madonna topped VH1's countdown of 100 Greatest Women in Music.

*Madonna was inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in her first year of eligibility.
*
Rolling Stone listed her among the "*100 Greatest Artists of All Time*" and the "*100 Greatest Songwriters of All Time*".

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madonna_(entertainer)

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2018)

"*Everybody*" - 1982 - (# 3 USD) -






"*Burning Up*" - 1983 - (# 3 USD) -






"*Holiday*" - 1983 - (# 16) -






"*Lucky Star*" - 1983 - (# 4) -






"*Borderline*" - 1984 - (# 10) -






"*Like A Virgin*" - 1984 - (# 1) -






"*Material Girl*" - 1985 - (# 2) -






"*Crazy For You*" - 1985 - (# 1) -






"*Angel*" - 1985 - (# 5) -






"*Into The Groove*" - 1985 - (# 1 USD) -






"*Dress You Up*" - 1985 - (# 5) -






"*Live To Tell*" - 1985 - (# 1) -






"*Papa Don't Preach*" - 1985 - (# 1) -






"*True Blue*" - 1986 - (# 3) -






"*Open Your Heart*" - 1986 - (# 1) -


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2018)

It was actually _Mrs. Nova Scotia_ who voted for -

"Burning Up"

"Angel"

"Live To Tell"

"Papa Don't Preach"

Don't tell her that I tipped you off, eh? Thanks!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The _Like a Virgin_ album owed much of its excellence to the production genius of Nile Rodgers of Chic fame. Of course, longtime observers of my musical enthusiasms will know that I appreciate Chic, disco, and the Rodgers-produced best seller of David Bowie, _Let's Dance_. To Madonna's credit also, a lot of women felt empowered by her example (and Cyndi Lauper's) to color their hair as they chose, and wear what clothing pleased them. The chapter on Madonna in _The Rolling Stone Book of Women in Rock_ presents that case strongly, though we must remember always the earlier presence of the immortal Cher.....


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I picked the 8 songs we put on the car MP3 USB stick. Fun, well-made pop.


----------

